# Como cortar llamada telefonica saliente ?



## janvama (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola Amigos, he revisado los omentarios del foro acerca de como los circuitos electronicos desarrollan funciones en la linea telefonica fija como por ejemplo marcar numeros en DTMF, visulizar numeros entrantes, sensar el estado de la linea, etc, etc, etc....   Pero, no he encontrado algo de información tan simple (pienso que es simple) de como cortar una llamada saliente con un sistema electronico. 

Por ejemplo: si yo hago una llamada de mi casa a cualquier otro telefono como podria hacer para que un sitema corte la llamada automaticamente ?

Bueno, no pido mucho, me basta saber que opciones hay para cortar dicha llamada... un relay que abra la linea? o hacer un corto circuito en la linea? .... bueno no se.

Por favor, alguein sabe algo al respecto.?


Muchas Gracias


Andrew.


----------



## LeoFuentes (Nov 28, 2008)

Efectivamente con un relé. 
Un temporizador que se ponga en funcionamiento cuando se levante el auricular ( en Chile la linea tiene alrededor de 48 V cuando está en reposo y 10 V cuando se toma la linea, con esto parte el contador, hay que hacer unos arreglitos ) de modo que cuando llegue a 3 min, por ej, el contador actua sobre el relé y abre la linea. Algo por el estilo........Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

4 sopapos a la patrona que siempre es la que abusa del telefono.


----------

